

Ask HN: help us to help caregivers – feedback needed - tresontani

Hi,<p>I am working on a concept which should give caregivers and their relatives a new way to communicate with people with alzheimer&#x27;s.<p>That should help with daily task but also improve the link between them.<p>I am looking for any feedback on this concept.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=AdXpA4DbKtw&amp;list=UUvSEKzH5y8whwPwxa7zcYtA&amp;index=2
======
JSeymourATL
An interactive application would be more interesting, say via Facetime or Ipad
device.

Beyond a reminder to take medication. Can Grandma acknowledge she followed the
instructions or received the message? Bonne chance à vous!

~~~
tresontani
Thanks for your comment. I don't want any interaction on the device side
because Alzheimer people won't know or remember how to use it. For people who
can still learn, that, indeed, might be better. Merci!

